# 2018 Premier Auto Climate Control not working



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Recently my climate control only seems to blow cold air. I believe when the sensor thinks its met the temperature instead of turning off or running the fan very low with mild air it blows out cold air on fan setting 3.

Anyone seen this or have a suggestion on getting this to work again?

From the last 4 times I have driven it, once it seemed to work normal. I tried going full Low and full High and returning to 73, but we get the same constant cold air blow from the top vents.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Out the defrost vents? That's the HVAC trying to dehumidify the air and keep windshield clear.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Out the defrost vents? That's the HVAC trying to dehumidify the air and keep windshield clear.


No - out of the top front vents


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

goochman said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Out the defrost vents? That's the HVAC trying to dehumidify the air and keep windshield clear.
> ...


Okay, you said top again...

Defrost, floor or instrument panel? 

Regardless, there's no bulletins related to a known issue with these symptoms.

With the car OFF disconnecting the battery for 5 minutes will cleared any incorrectly learned values the vehicle has stored. Upon reconnecting the battery and starting the car don't touch the HVAC controls for two, or until you've driven the car long enough for the outside air temp sensor to recalibrate(if it resets to 32F). This will give the vehicle chance to learn any values it needs to and perform a system diagnostic.

If everything is okay after....Well it ok!

If it's still messed up you'll need a dealer or a shop with dealer level diagnostics to analyze the issue.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

IP panel vents


----------

